# Billy No Mates



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm starting to get a little paranoid about ticks as there is lots of wildlife and bushes where I usually walk McKenzie. 

Has anyone used Billy No Mates? Does it work? And can I use it with Advantage?

Thanks


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use it and haven`t had a problem with ticks  i shouldn`t imagine it`d interfere with advantage as it`s purely herbal but if i remember advantage is effective against ticks anyway? i don`t use any other form of flea/tick repellent (well other than BNM and garlic) so couldn`t say for sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm I just realised I use Advocate not Advantage! 

The advocate says it prevents 'biting lice' amongst other things, but not ticks


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haha i know nothing about those two other than advantage also covers lungworm apparently, i avoid them as i can never remember which one it is that`s toxic to cats plus jake itches like mad with any sort of flea treatment so i just avoid the chemical ones


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We use the liquid form of bnm mainly because we found bear would loose his hair with any spot on treatment so far so good


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Daynna said:


> We use the liquid form of bnm mainly because we found bear would loose his hair with any spot on treatment so far so good


i didn`t know you used BNM too haha have you noticed an improvement in coat condition? since switching jake from the chemical treatments i`ve found his coat is like silk to touch plus no more pesky flaky bits and scratching!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We have used the dried herb for 12months or so now but I think I saw the liquid one on your pics so ordered that instead last month it's slot better IMO! 

I love Csj herbs I always look there first for anything lol hate using chemicals on the boys


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My BNM tincture arrived this morning, will add it to her food later.

We've never flea treated Poppy at all before. Like McKenzie, she is a white dog and she's brushed every day so fleas and ticks easy to spot. She's never scratched or had a flea although did have one tick last year on her face.

I decided not to give any spot on since our cat had a reaction this year. Wont be giving the cat any more, she will have BNM too.

I wish I had noticed on their website the Four Seasons Natural Wormer as I would have ordered it at the same time and got everything for one delivery charge, there was an info leaflet in with my order and I think it's worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Right it seems like I'm going to get some BNM! Thanks for all your opinions. 

Those of you who go natural, what do you use for worming? 

I just looked at the Advocate packet and it doesn't say it prevents Lungworm! Why did I think it did??? Lungworm is the very serious one isn't it?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't tend to worm very often maybe every 5-6months they get raw carrots every day which are a natural de wormer


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Right it seems like I'm going to get some BNM! Thanks for all your opinions.
> 
> Those of you who go natural, what do you use for worming?
> 
> I just looked at the Advocate packet and it doesn't say it prevents Lungworm! Why did I think it did??? Lungworm is the very serious one isn't it?


Have a look at the link I posted above McKenzie for the Four Seasons natural wormer, I'm going to give that a try.



Daynna said:


> I don't tend to worm very often maybe every 5-6months they get raw carrots every day which are a natural de wormer


Wow, I never knew that! Poppy loves raw carrot.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i was sure advocate did prevent lunworm, in fact i`m positive it does 

i have to admit for worming i use milbemax, not risking lungworm as i live in a high risk area. i think i`ll also do a week dosage once a year with panacur just to be extra careful, south wales is rife with it right now and often if they have it it doesn`t show till it`s too late 

with the BNM tincture if you`re feeding dried food be careful, it just dropped to the bottom of the bowl with jake and he wouldn`t touch it the fly git he is  i break up a wheetabix and squirt the dose onto half a biscuit everyday for him that way it`s inside the biscuit but he can1`t taste it as he hates even the smell of it. oh yeah and if you get the tincture there`s nothing to measure it out with included so i found a spare syringe, knew they`d come in handy one day it`s just one of the ones you get with the kids bottles of nurofen but it`s great for giving precise measurements


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh yes the Advocate does lungworm  I think I'm losing my mind!!!

Thanks for the hints about the BNM


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried the herb form of Billy No Mates in Freddies food but he refused to eat it - it smells strongly. 

I now just pop a garlic tablet in his food as well as using Advocate. Fingers crossed we have never had a flea or tick


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They bottle does have a measuring bit they top side with the while lid, take it off and squeeze it fills that around and that's 10mls  I plonked it on the dry food but they eat it the first time they kinda looked at me funny but they aren't fussed now I think they are used to the smell because of the dry herbs


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah but 10mls is WAY too much! it`s only supposed to be 1ml per day per kg body weight so i need 2.5mls per day so the little measuring thing is useless plus it never fills to the same level everytime - the syringe is much more accurate as i don`t wanna be giving him too much


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Apple cider Vinegar is also good for repelling tick and fleas i put a cap full in their water bowl every day 

Its also good for other things as well. BNM is great stuff i have used this in the passed as well.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> yeah but 10mls is WAY too much! it`s only supposed to be 1ml per day per kg body weight so i need 2.5mls per day so the little measuring thing is useless plus it never fills to the same level everytime - the syringe is much more accurate as i don`t wanna be giving him too much


Is that for Jake? Is Jake the pup in your photo sig? Only 2.5kg? Sorry if I'm getting mixed up if you have another pup - doesn't take much for me :lol:.

Poppy is a 10 month old bichon and weighs 5kg so she will need 5ml per day - we bought a 5ml oral dosing syringe from the chemist, 75p.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

The website says 1ml per 10kg - if that's right shouldn't Poppy only be getting 1/2ml? Maybe that's not right....


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

yes true i do it by eye only coz we are used to those bottles lol because we use similar for the snakes


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> Is that for Jake? Is Jake the pup in your photo sig? Only 2.5kg? Sorry if I'm getting mixed up if you have another pup - doesn't take much for me :lol:.
> 
> Poppy is a 10 month old bichon and weighs 5kg so she will need 5ml per day - we bought a 5ml oral dosing syringe from the chemist, 75p.


pahahaha i meant 1ml per 10kg of body weight, so jake is 25kg and gets 2.5ml. oh how i wish he was only 2.5kg when he comes an plops his big fat bum on my knee to snuggle :lol:

poppy will only need 0.5ml per day


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> The website says 1ml per 10kg - if that's right shouldn't Poppy only be getting 1/2ml? Maybe that's not right....





Leah84 said:


> pahahaha i meant 1ml per 10kg of body weight, so jake is 25kg and gets 2.5ml. oh how i wish he was only 2.5kg when he comes an plops his big fat bum on my knee to snuggle :lol:
> 
> poppy will only need 0.5ml per day


Thank you both! Not sure if I misread instructions initially or just went by what was said in Leah's other post - see, doesn't take much to get me confused :lol: - I tell ya, if I had half a brain I'd be dangerous .

Hubby has gone to bed and was going to give 5ml - I've just written him a note to give 0.5ml instead as he will be up first and will give Poppy her brekkie.

I'm so glad I popped back on before I went to bed! Thanks again.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> Thank you both! Not sure if I misread instructions initially or just went by what was said in Leah's other post - see, doesn't take much to get me confused :lol: - I tell ya, if I had half a brain I'd be dangerous .
> 
> Hubby has gone to bed and was going to give 5ml - I've just written him a note to give 0.5ml instead as he will be up first and will give Poppy her brekkie.
> 
> I'm so glad I popped back on before I went to bed! Thanks again.


don`t worry i`m the exact same, it takes one simple thing an you can just see the tumbleweed going through my head :lol:

i don`t think i`d be able to afford to give 25ml to jake a day  how did she get on with it? i know my friends dog refused to eat it so she put a hole in some cheese, squirted the liquid in then covered the hole and poppy gobble it down - saying that she`s a bit of a cheese addict :lol:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> don`t worry i`m the exact same, it takes one simple thing an you can just see the tumbleweed going through my head :lol:
> 
> i don`t think i`d be able to afford to give 25ml to jake a day  how did she get on with it? i know my friends dog refused to eat it so she put a hole in some cheese, squirted the liquid in then covered the hole and poppy gobble it down - saying that she`s a bit of a cheese addict :lol:


Well, I left hubby a note last night, wrote it BIG 'cos he can't read it without his glasses and when I came down he said "Don't shout at me" :lol:. When I said I wanted to make sure he only gave the 0.5ml he said "Well I already knew that, we were talking about it yesterday" - lordy, I'm getting worse, can't remember conversations now :lol:.

Poppy had chicken mince and blended veg this morning. He mixed them together then added the 0.5ml of BNM and mixed again. Poppy was eager as ever, didn't notice anything different, so all is well in Poppy world at the moment. Going to give some to the cat tonight, that might be more difficult as she is a bit of a fusspot :.

ETA: If Jake is 25kg, wouldn't you be giving him 2.5ml a day (not 25ml) - Poppy is 5kg = 0.5ml, Jake is 5 x her weight = 2.5ml - Is that right or is my brain playing tricks again?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> ETA: If Jake is 25kg, wouldn't you be giving him 2.5ml a day (not 25ml) - Poppy is 5kg = 0.5ml, Jake is 5 x her weight = 2.5ml - Is that right or is my brain playing tricks again?


haha yeah i was just sayign if it had been 1ml per 1kg body weight like it`d wrote in my first post it`d cost an absolute bomb considering the weight of his fat ass :lol:

i`ve not even attempted giving it to my cats, lacey would gulp it down but then lacey would eat absolutely anything (she was once caught running into the hidey hole with a slice of bread and butter  ) twix on the other hand would claw me to bits before letting me touch him with it, he`s not even keen on spot on but i think i`ll just leave him as he never goes outdoors anyway and hasn`t had a problem with anything


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I checked my doses this morning as I thought I might be giving to much lol but it's ok I did it in a medicine spoon lol 

I gave it to the cat this morning it was only like a drop or two as he's only little he seemed ok
When Left him with eating it


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> haha yeah i was just sayign if it had been 1ml per 1kg body weight like it`d wrote in my first post it`d cost an absolute bomb considering the weight of his fat ass :lol:


Oh dear, I'm really not keeping up very well am I, even after a decent night's sleep :lol:



> i`ve not even attempted giving it to my cats, lacey would gulp it down but then lacey would eat absolutely anything (she was once caught running into the hidey hole with a slice of bread and butter  ) twix on the other hand would claw me to bits before letting me touch him with it, he`s not even keen on spot on but i think i`ll just leave him as he never goes outdoors anyway and hasn`t had a problem with anything


Cat got hers tonight, she started eating, had a bit then went out. But that's what she normally does anyway so I expect she'll have a bit more when she gets back. She either didn't notice or accepted it.


----------



## Loki Groves (May 10, 2016)

Merlin won't touch BNM no matter how I try to disguise it, I wish it came in capsule form, then it wouldn't be a problem. Merlin, by the way is our 3 year old Belgian Shepherd Dog (Terv) he has a raw diet and BNM was recommended by a friend who speaks very highly of it. I suspect he might do the same with the liquid too.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use a combination of BNM and cod liver oil with garlic (smells extremely strongly of garlic, enough to make you retch!) plus a Scalibor collar (but not counting on the collar to work as it's a year old and they only last about 6 months). So far this spring we have walked plenty of places where I would expect it to be a tickfest but to my knowledge my dogs havent had a single one. I became quite worried about ticks as a dog walked on my local park picked up the tick that carries Babesiosis (although the dog didnt have the disease).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BNM ddn't work for Reena, to my shame the groomer informed me she had fleas ! She tends to hang out around the cat who is a challenge to keep flea free , even though I was dosing all 3 animals daily with it. So we've gone onto Stronghold on my vet's recommendation now. For worming I have some Panacur liquid for all 3 of them but puss won't eat food with it on.


----------

